# Rate the song above...METAL ONLY



## iampolluted (Sep 23, 2010)

title says it all....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCz0NNYU8fk[video=youtube;tCz0NNYU8fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCz0NNYU8fk[/video]


----------



## iampolluted (Sep 25, 2010)

wow, no metal heads? 

since it should be obvious i'm a maiden fan, i gotta give it a 10/10.

[video=youtube;neK3UgMu6yQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neK3UgMu6yQ[/video]


----------



## whynot (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll go 7/10 on the maiden song and 8/10 on down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgpzLUCY0rU&ob=av2n

How about this one, sorry, not sure how to post the video right to forum.


----------



## djruiner (Sep 25, 2010)

should have posted the down vid first///not much of a maiden fan....down fucking rocks tho...so for the maiden ill give a 6/10 8/10 for the down...sounded much better when i saw them live...and being a owner of a heavy metal radio station...i make a good critic of heavy metal


----------



## iampolluted (Sep 25, 2010)

djruiner said:


> should have posted the down vid first///not much of a maiden fan....down fucking rocks tho...so for the maiden ill give a 6/10 8/10 for the down...sounded much better when i saw them live...and being a owner of a heavy metal radio station...i make a good critic of heavy metal


haha nice.....post something so we can critique your taste 

to post the video link, click the little film strip thing ^^^up there in the reply box and put the link in the pop up.

10/10 for slayer...love the old shit!

[video=youtube;LiAaNNbjT2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiAaNNbjT2k[/video]


----------



## djruiner (Sep 25, 2010)

alrighty...ive got 2 for all those that care to watch.....from my alltime fav band (pantera) and some new shit im diggin (i declare war) the drummer for idw is fucking awesome...his feet moves as fast as my hands
[video=youtube;aDACorIaxNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDACorIaxNw[/video]
[video=youtube;2LNfyeaH-Ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LNfyeaH-Ak[/video]


----------



## iampolluted (Sep 25, 2010)

pantera 10/10 just because.

idw 7/10

[video=youtube;JiPyh8QZ7II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiPyh8QZ7II&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Sep 25, 2010)

immolation 5/10



this one is epic. smoke one and turn it up!

[video=youtube;3o4hKYNz7mY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o4hKYNz7mY[/video]


----------



## iampolluted (Sep 26, 2010)

7/10

[video=youtube;_E2zxQcEzEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E2zxQcEzEY[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 27, 2010)

This video and group(down) suck..2/10

But kudos on the maiden 9/10

And anybody who doesn't like maiden is wacked.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 27, 2010)

[youtube]eIZNb96EQJ8&feature=fvst[/youtube]




[youtube]rfhTU5o_-60&feature=related[/youtube]





[youtube]OBH5zA5wCyg[/youtube]




[youtube]iRa_KSBzXZc[/youtube]


----------



## Smucker G (Sep 27, 2010)

Really? Thats the Sabbath video you post? Painful. 



[video=youtube;xtqy4DTHGqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtqy4DTHGqg[/video]


----------



## iampolluted (Sep 27, 2010)

9/10 for the ozzy sabbath

lets just post 1 vid at a time so it's less confusing 

[video=youtube;VdegjWkZW4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdegjWkZW4Q&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 27, 2010)

Your fault for only liking old ozzy sabbath.

sabbath was way more than ozzy.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Sep 28, 2010)

8/10

don't run away, don't call the cops.
damage case
[video=youtube;907x3gzE91U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=907x3gzE91U[/video]


----------



## iampolluted (Sep 28, 2010)

9/10

[video=youtube;0kRtTtpG8Ls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kRtTtpG8Ls[/video]


----------



## umm....chris (Oct 1, 2010)

strait brutal.....................
slaughterbox
[video=youtube;WDpRMd7LmSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDpRMd7LmSI&feature=related[/video]

cattle decapitation
[video=youtube;k3LXOtI-WFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3LXOtI-WFk&feature=related[/video]

viraemia
[video=youtube;etc0RWle96w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etc0RWle96w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 1, 2010)

2/10
2/10
0/10

Pretty bad actually...


----------



## umm....chris (Oct 1, 2010)

well everyone has different taste in metal
i think black sabbith iron maden motorhead and a lot of those others really aint that great sorry
they are wayyyyy more technical and brutal in the way they play
im not trying to be an ass


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 1, 2010)

umm....chris said:


> well everyone has different taste in metal
> i think black sabbith iron maden motorhead and a lot of those others really aint that great sorry
> they are wayyyyy more technical and brutal in the way they play
> im not trying to be an ass


i like the disco volante album by mr. bungle and even i think that the three examples you posted are just noise.
essentialy a waste of the electricity used to power the amps of the bands, but also a waste of: breath, the empty space in the recording studio, guitar strings, and all the equipment used in the recording.
too bad.


----------



## djruiner (Oct 1, 2010)

there are different types of metal...and the older folks dont get the newer...faster...heavier stuff that is out there.hince why they post things like sabbath and maiden..but metal is metal.i admit to not liking a lot of the more brutal stuff when it started coming out...but lately a lot of new bands have came out that kick ass...some sound like drunken pigs given a mic...but some is good.some people..in a attempt to keep their youth...will preach that the older metal is all that there is worth listening to..which isnt true...but all these new metal bands need to remember where it all started...sabbath,maiden,motorhead,exodus...but some of the new metal bands are facing the same fate as slayer did when they came out...its too fast..too evil blah blah blah.it takes time for new styles of music to be accepted.the people that diss newer more brutal metal...are the same group of twats that hated metallica because they cut their hair.if your judging a band by how they sing..or their hair...take your ass to an easy listening station...cause your missing the whole point
[video=youtube;vql-VSfHVF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vql-VSfHVF8[/video]


----------



## iampolluted (Oct 1, 2010)

3/10
sorry man sounded like someone was killing a pig with a guitar. i'm an older guy who grew up on maiden, preist, metallica, and all that shit. it's not that us older dudes don't get it trust me i do, it's just that inaudible grunts and squeals doesn't really cut it for me. you can be talented as all fucking hell, but if your music sucks, all the talent in the world won't help. there are plenty of bands that have talent but shitty music, and vice versa. 

[video=youtube;DyiGam1HIEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyiGam1HIEQ[/video]


----------



## djruiner (Oct 1, 2010)

at the same time the older stuff sounds like they got kicked in the nads before picking up a mic...its like the length of the hair depicts the pitch of the voice.id rather hear low tone grunting singing then high pitch girlish singing...which is what i hated of the older metal...im jsut glad bands like metallica came and crushed that shit before it got out of hand


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 2, 2010)

8/10 for blackie and crew....


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 2, 2010)

7/10 for WASP

[video=youtube;3y4pEsYksKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y4pEsYksKc[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 2, 2010)

I think that the coolest thing I saw here was Cattle Decap...Gojira is okay...too much pop in the sound for my liking....plus cattle decap live rips your fucking face off....I posted a Watain vid in my thread yesterday. 

Anyone hear of these guys.... 
[video=youtube;JQ-ZW_oFQAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ-ZW_oFQAg[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ-ZW_oFQAg


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 2, 2010)

8/10
pretty badass. i like it.

[video=youtube;NuAh3gcn_i0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuAh3gcn_i0[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 2, 2010)

Rock!!!!!!


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 2, 2010)

Danny Lilker is the man!


----------



## MingFabulous (Oct 3, 2010)

7.5/10 for stormtroopers.

[video=youtube;1tgnxk1Qf60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tgnxk1Qf60&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ink the world (Oct 3, 2010)

2/10 on above.....cookie monster vocals .....not into it at all.

I'll take the old school 80's heavy stuff, showing my age I guess......when I think "metal song" this is the one that comes to mind right off the bat......i remember being in HS when Reign came out and being blown away by how brutal it was for the time.....
[video=youtube;rqwIZNECRoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqwIZNECRoU[/video]


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dont know how to put up youtube vids. Can someone throw Sepultura Arise on please?


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 3, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Dont know how to put up youtube vids. Can someone throw Sepultura Arise on please?


just copy the URL from youtube and then click that little film-strip lookin thing just above the quick reply box. paste the URL into that box.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;XtTUzaHly8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtTUzaHly8o[/video]

Awesome thanks for the help. +Rep


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 3, 2010)

7.5/10

[video=youtube;lCF1MeQtpLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCF1MeQtpLM[/video]


----------



## iampolluted (Oct 7, 2010)

9/10.....love sepultura

[video=youtube;494XLoEKxgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=494XLoEKxgI[/video]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 7, 2010)

8/10

[video=youtube;GxTzQ3nRtas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxTzQ3nRtas[/video]


----------

